# 5 Gallon Tank Setup from Walmart for $20



## Tanman19az

Hawkeye 5-Gallon Tank Aquarium Kit $20.97 shipped at Walmart
Walmart has the Hawkeye 5-Gallon Tank Aquarium Kit for $20 + $0.97 shipping = $20.97. Positive customer reviews. WALMART
Full Hood, Compact Fluorescent Light, Power Filter and Cartridge included.
Attractive semi-hexagon shaped aquarium
Acrylic construction offers leak proof durability
Fluorescent hood brightly illuminates tank and inhabitants

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/prod...FnyU8sk&sourceid=30487542901718256333&veh=aff


----------



## gabysapha

Wow, that's actually a nice looking tank and a decent price for it. Thanks for sharing, I think I'll get one.


----------



## Sethjohnson30

Wait.....when did it become ok to support Walmart having anything to do with fish keeping? 

Can I get it anywhere else?


----------

